# BEST month to visit Nashville & New Orleans?



## bdurstta (Jan 12, 2015)

We are trying to figure out the absolute BEST time to visit Nashville and then head to New Orleans.  I've read that April/May is good, but that the colors in spring (sept/oct) are good too.

Opinions?  WE have never been to either.  Also, any good timeshares to look into?  (I've read about Quarter House)

 Barrbara


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 12, 2015)

I only have II, which has no timeshares in Nashville. It's a great place to visit. Sept is too early for the fall leaves to change. Mid Nov is usually the peak. The demand in New Orleans is fairly high during Apr/May so you might find better deals for Sep/Oct.


----------



## Cheapseater (Jan 12, 2015)

*"absolute best time"*

Nashville is "best" in the fall. Spring is a strong second best, followed by winter and summer is the height of tourist season. 
Why the Fall season? College football season in the south is wonderful along with the colors of the fall season! Granted Nashville proper is limited in the fall color season but the Natchez Trace Parkway would be a great way to travel south to New Orleans. The Trace is a wonderful way to travel at least part of your journey south. I would attempt to schedule Nashville by staying away when the Titans are playing at home. 
There is much to do around Middle Tennessee. Much more than in New Orleans. Many music venues, good dining choices and a good TS resort in Nashville. It is in a good location on the northeast side of Nashville off of Old Hickory (named for President Andrew Jackson- whose home is the Hermitage and recommended for a visit).
Hope that this helps!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 12, 2015)

Any time is a good time to visit New Orleans..   The festivals are obvious choices   Mardi Gras, French Quarter Fest, Jazz Fest, Essence Fest, Southern Decadence, Halloween (Voodoo Music Fest) For the sports fans, Sugar Bowl, or any Saints game,   But there are lots of fine restaurants. as well as Jazz Clubs and museums, Some folks come to see the cemeteries,or do haunted house tours...  as they say in New Orleans Laissez les bons temps rouler!

You may want to stay away during the summer if you cant handle the heat and humidity. And watch the weather channel during Hurricane Season  June 1, to Nov 30


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 13, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Any time is a good time to visit New Orleans..   The festivals are obvious choices   Mardi Gras, French Quarter Fest, Jazz Fest, Essence Fest, Southern Decadence, Halloween (Voodoo Music Fest) For the sports fans, Sugar Bowl, or any Saints game,   But there are lots of fine restaurants. as well as Jazz Clubs and museums, Some folks come to see the cemeteries,or do haunted house tours...  as they say in New Orleans Laissez les bons temps rouler!
> 
> You may want to stay away during the summer if you cant handle the heat and humidity. And watch the weather channel during Hurricane Season  June 1, to Nov 30



Tacking on. The National WWII Museum is fantastic. They have a new building with a "Road to Berlin" theme on the 1st floor. It just opened a month ago. It is state of the art. The 2nd floor will be "Road to Tokyo" but it is not finished yet. Even though it has little to do with traditional New Orleans this museum alone is worth a trip.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 13, 2015)

New Orleans is a "trip" ... better understand WHAT those festivals celebrate before booking a visit. I took my one "square" male friend abut 3 days to figure out what the Southern Decadence event was :hysterical:. It took me about 30 seconds at the airport to say "Oh, yeah - this week should be an interesting with him."

Truly ... NOLA is a neat city and welcomes all visitors. But just roll with the place and its customs --- its like the food - blended and exotic with many flavors.

Enjoy your trip to 2 great music capitals of the world.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 13, 2015)

[deleted..........]


----------



## ronparise (Jan 13, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> New Orleans is a "trip" ... better understand WHAT those festivals celebrate before booking a visit. I took my one "square" male friend abut 3 days to figure out what the Southern Decadence event was :hysterical:. It took me about 30 seconds at the airport to say "Oh, yeah - this week should be an interesting with him."
> 
> Truly ... NOLA is a neat city and welcomes all visitors. But just roll with the place and its customs --- its like the food - blended and exotic with many flavors.
> 
> Enjoy your trip to 2 great music capitals of the world.



I was wondering if anyone else knew

southern decadence is also known as the gay mardi gras


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 13, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I only have II, which has no timeshares in Nashville. It's a great place to visit. Sept is too early for the fall leaves to change. Mid Nov is usually the peak. The demand in New Orleans is fairly high during Apr/May so you might find better deals for Sep/Oct.



I agree that Sept is too early, but mid-November would be late. Depending on elevation and weather that year, the peak would be from the last week or so of October possibly through the first week of November. Even at the lowest elevations, you won't see a whole lot of color later in November. Unless it is a weird year. It's hard to catch the peak even when you live here because it varies so much from place to place. The amount of rain makes a big difference.

Aprils are glorious here in Tennessee. May is a bit late for the flowers and flowering trees and it can start to get hot at times. 

Sheila


----------



## lizap (Jan 15, 2015)

I would choose October.  September is still hot.  May can be quite stormy and rainy here.  Also, I would not come when there is a festival in town- too crowded.  There is so much to see and do (and eat) in N.O.


----------



## bdurstta (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds like October is a great time for Nashville and New Orleans.    I thought a cruise down the Mississippi would have been fun, but they are just so expensive!  We are thinking of maybe taking the Amtrak from Memphis to NO.  This will be a fun and great trip.


----------



## Cheapseater (Jan 17, 2015)

True, other than you will then have to go to Memphis!


----------



## schoolmarm (Jan 17, 2015)

Just know that if you are taking AMTRAK from Memphis to  NOLA, that is it not a great trip.  The clay in Mississippi means that the train rocks and goes VERY SLOWLY for much of the trip.

Good news, is that sometimes they have a Park Service tour guide in the observation room and that is interesting. 

When I lived in Illinois, I thought that taking the train to NOLA would be a fun and good idea.  Did it once. It was not very fun. The other odd thing about this train is that if you take it from Illinois, you sit in Memphis for a VERY LONG time.   You could actually GET OFF the train and walk somewhere for breakfast.

You would want a car in Nashville if you stay at the Wyndham resort. You don't really need a car in NOLA.  The week that I went (July) it was very hot and there was some festival that made the French Quarter feel not safe for a single female traveler.  I ate the "early Bird" special and headed away...to the Casino (Harrahs?) and other things. The homeless and beggars were aggressive, as well and if you are walking to the WWII museum you will have to pass their throngs. Take a taxi!

Both cities have really interesting sites.  ENJOY!


----------



## bdurstta (Jan 17, 2015)

My goodness...the train does not sound like so much fun aftrer all.  Darn.  When we took the trains on the east coast it was great.  That is what I truly like about TUG...great advice  


(I'm wondering why is says "guest" under my name.  I've been a member for years and years)


----------



## hjtug (Jan 17, 2015)

bdurstta said:


> (I'm wondering why is says "guest" under my name.  I've been a member for years and years)



You must register for BBS: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128574


----------



## silentg (Jan 17, 2015)

*Nashville*

We went to Nashville for a few days, stayed at Doubletree Hotel, near Vanderbuilt University. Since my husband was on a business trip. I took the Walkin Nashville Tour by myself. I highly recommend this tour. The tour guide Bill, takes you to lot of places within walking distance of downtown Nashville. There were about 12 people on the tour, so we got a very personal tour. We were there in May 2012. I would like to go back again when my husband can vacation and see more of the city.
TerryC


----------

